# Does lyft have something like Uber black?



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

please help, Uber's rating system is terrible, looks like they're trying to keep me doing X with a car that qualifies for select. I have an almost brand new benz, I do all it takes to get those 5 stars, and I have been getting them, since most of my pax promise me a 5-star rating after the ride, yet my ratings dropped again, first from 4.72, to 4.7, to, 4.69, now to 4.68. I believe uber is doing this on purpose.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Just stay above 4.6! 4.6 or 5.0, you still get paid exactly the same.

And no, Lyft does not have a Black equivalent. They did have a type of SUV service using Lyft-branded vehicles but it didn't fly and was soon withdrawn.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Only regular and plus on lyft.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> please help, Uber's rating system is terrible, looks like they're trying to keep me doing X with a car that qualifies for select. I have an almost brand new benz, I do all it takes to get those 5 stars, and I have been getting them, since most of my pax promise me a 5-star rating after the ride, yet my ratings dropped again, first from 4.72, to 4.7, to, 4.69, now to 4.68. I believe uber is doing this on purpose.


Lyft does not have a premium service in any market that I know of at this time.

Their rating system is identical to Uber's, star-wise, and my cumulative rating on both systems is very similar. So, I don't think the system is the problem. There might be something you're doing/saying that you don't realize could be construed as negative. You might also be driving during times/areas where the passengers are young and/or drunk. These people, generally, tend not be the most likely to rate you low just for the hell of it. In any case, I never say stuff to try and steer them to rate me higher. Uber recommends against it, and in this one case, I agree with Uber. Beg for stars, or beg for tips, and you might not get any just because people can be contrary.

Lyft's rating system is enhanced, however. It has a place for passengers to enter comments, and many of these are relayed to you in daily and weekly reports. They also have flags for navigation, friendliness, and cleanliness. Although it never tells you exactly who gave you the comments or ratings, you can often figure it out. Even if not, you learn what people are saying about you, positively and negatively, and that can help you to improve.

I drive a luxury car as well. I'm qualified for UberSelect, and do that when I can. I also feel like the addition of tips (I get tips on around half my Lyft trips, as opposed to 1 in 20, or almost never on UberX/Select) that are incorporated in the Lyft app gives the opportunity to make more, based on the car you drive, although nothing is ever a substitute for a safe and comfortable drive.

So, Lyft could be an enlightening experience for you, even if you only go online occasionally. With the onboarding incentives (Currently $250 for you in Miami), it's a no-brainer to sign up. Hit me up privately for a referral code link, if you need one. You have to be referred to get the bonus. Info on the bonus in various cities is here: https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1859265


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You may be trying too hard. For some pax, that's a turn off.


Absolutely. If you try to always act like the "servant types" shown in the training videos, you're going to make some people uncomfortable. Jumping out of the car like a jackrabbit to open doors, etc, when passengers are already opening their own door is just awkward (and sometimes dangerous...slows you down from starting the ride, too). Offering too many amenities (water/change the music/mints/charge your phone, etc, etc), especially on a short ride can seem like overkill. Sometimes the passenger just wants to be left alone as they get from A to B.

Of course, I do a lot of these things, when they're warranted. Just gotta read the passenger and the situation, and do what feels right.

Btw, offering a phone charger for both Apple/Lightning, and others (Micro USB) is the one thing that almost everyone seems to appreciate, even if they don't need it at the time....it gives them the juice they need for their own personal entertainment system that most everyone carries around these days.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I put bags in my trunk for airport rides, other than that if they are mobile they can do everything else.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

CONCERNING REVIEWS :
For WEEK ONE, when asked by riders about Uber, I told them how great it was & how successful I am. I told them I do it for fun & don't need the money! MY RATINGS PLUNGED!

WEEK TWO, when asked about Uber, I told riders I couldn't get a job anywhere and I can barely pay my bills, etc.......
ALL FIVES! (still no tips though!).

WEEK THREE, I had my surfboard on the racks of my detailed car full of water for the riders as usual.
I GOT MY WORST RATINGS TO DATE..... And Riders think they get stereotyped?

I PROVED DRIVERS can't win the ratings game & RIDERS would be elated if we were robots and the RIDES WERE FREE!


----------

